# Sweating M&P soap



## Purerok1 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone can help me. After loads of research I have come up with nothing about how to avoid your soap sweating. I am using SLS and SLES free soap base and sometimes the soap is sweating so badly it looks horrible. It even sweats once it's wrapped. Has anyone got a solution. Thank you so much.


----------



## sperry (Nov 2, 2012)

If you've done loads of research, you have probably come across the "low-sweat" and (supposedly) "no-sweat" that a few of the companies offer.  The only "low-sweat" I've tried (I've got a couple more coming) is from SFIC.  It sweats, but less than the other types oif bases.  I believe that whatever it is that makes soap M&P makes soap sweat.... in other words, "the nature of the beast."


----------



## paillo (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep mine far away from anything even remotely damp, as it seems to immediately suck up any nearby moisture. I also store packaged soap in bins of rice, which really seems to help.


----------



## Purerok1 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you to Sperry and Paillo.
Your comments are much appreciated.


----------



## deb8907 (Nov 9, 2012)

I shrink wrap my M&P soap with the shrink wrap that is sold at craft stores.  You can also wrap with plastic wrap and use a heat gun to shrink the plastic to keep all moisture out.  This has worked for me.


----------



## JrVTG (Nov 20, 2012)

Personally, I use Brambleberry's "LCP" soap base. (LCP meaning Like Cold Process.)  I find it has the hardness of a regular bar of soap, and still produces a great lather.  I've never had an issue with it sweating.  

Along the same lines, I used to purchase Wisteria Lane's "Extra Hard" soap base (Along the same lines as Brambleberry's...I swear it's from the same company.) and have had the same success.  Wisteria Lane's base is a bit more crumbly when cutting, but I've found it cuts a little easier if you sneak a bit of some other base into it.  (I had some base left over from another seller that sweated, and added about an ounce to every 4 ounces.)  But back on track, I haven't had any issue with their extra hard base sweating either.

I personally prefer Brambleberry's, as it cuts more easily while still having the same benefits, but either would do, and I personally would pick the one with cheaper shipping to you.  But either do a great job.


----------



## pyokochan (Nov 27, 2012)

paillo said:
			
		

> I also store packaged soap in bins of rice, which really seems to help.


Genius!!  I live in a humid area (VT) and now that it is winter and the humidity is drastically lower, I haven't had as much trouble with this.  However, even with the saran wrapping+ heat gun I get some air bubbles that eventually get sweaty and then fill in with seeped out soap (not really sure how to explain it, but it becomes raised and hard).  I will try this rice trick!! I wonder if you keep the rice for a long time, do you have to dry it out in the oven ever?


----------

